# Wood filler dust inhalation concern



## Sal89 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi all,

I recently began working in a local community wood shop-sort of a shared facility for woodworkers here in New York City, where people can't have home shops. I noticed that the dust collection system is pretty crappy, and though I always wear a particulate filter mask, I'm wondering about prolonged work in this space since I've been having to sand out a bunch of wood filler from some old boards this past week. I don't often use wood filler, but I've heard the dust can cause cancer. Wondering if anyone knows if that risk comes with years of exposure to wood filler dust or even just a few days worth of sanding?

Thanks,
Sal


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Sal, 25+ years in the hobby and doing fine, but agree the old saying, "buy a filter or be a filter" is often best considered. If you're just wearing one of those paper masks with the "bendy" thing over your nose, I would Highly recommend you go to one of the 3M respirator units, not very expensive and MUCH more comfortable to use and wear. I don't wear mine as often as I should, but anytime I have alot of sanding to doI make sure to wear it.


----------

